# Does anyone get depressed when job hunting?



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

So, when your job hunting do you get depressed and how does it affect you in regards to your wellbeing?


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

every job I read seems completely out of my depth.
Even a minimum wage job often reads ''Must be very confident''.
Then every job that sounds like it might be suitable requires a university degree which I don't have.
I'll be resorting to cleaning work or something soon...  What a depressing existence that'll be! All day at a job you hate to have no money at the end of the week due to bills.
Would be much much happier on benefits, but the UK is making that harder and harder, nowadays...especially for things like depression. I was born a little bit too late


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I occasionally search for jobs just to see what my options are in case I ever wanted to get a traditional job (self employed here) and I realize that I have neither the qualifications or "related experience" to get anything past $9/hr. It's depressing.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

teach me how to be self employed like you, Pork!! I'd love to be able to support myself without having to answer to a boss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

One of the most frustrating and depressing things these days.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

...........................................


----------



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> YES! My resume is a mess. I haven't worked in two years and I had to take a few minimum wage positiions outside of my field before my last job.
> 
> I've practically given up. If I get a job it will be something that I hate and/or little pay. I have a degree, I have talent....but, I'm stuck.
> 
> .....I feel miserable. FML


If you don't mind me asking, what is your degree in?

....


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

..............................................................................


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I feel like I'm about to have a panic attack just *thinking* about my job search! It takes so much will power to force myself to apply and return calls. I wonder how bad it's going to feel to actually GO to the job.


----------



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> Business


 Do you have a concentration/emphasis or is it just general business.

I know I'm being noosy but I also have the same degree as you.

....


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

..............................................


----------



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> Yes it was finance because I wanted to shore up an area that I felt I was naturally weak in (numbers).
> 
> I wanted to go into marketing and brand management but got stuck in a sales job my first year out of college. Having SA, ensured I wouldn't excel. It's been downhill ever since.
> 
> I would love to get into advertising. I've created spec spots but don't have any experience. I've sent out close to a hundred resumes with practically no responses. They don't even view my work.


That's great. Since you said you have a finance degree, have gone to recruiting agencies?

I know there is a specialized recruiting agency named accountemps, I'm not sure if you've ever heard of them but I think they can you give you a job doing accounts payable or accounts receivable if you have a Finance degree, since I read a review that someone who had a Finance degree got a job over there.

You can ask them for training material to study up for tests that they give you. If you do really well I think they can set you up for interviews.

....


----------



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> A stupid recruiting agency is what got me into sales in the first place. lol
> I hate finance and accounting. I have no interest in it and I'm not very good at it either.


 Oh I see...Well I guess you could take a masters in marketing/advertising if your passionate about that. There's no harm in doing that.

....


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I got depressed today about the job hunting, or lack of it that I'm doing. I even had to do a phone interview with this huge company I didn't really want to work for.

"Wow, at least you're getting interviews!"

Yeah, it was my first one, and previously the company has been spamming my e-mail box saying they went with another candidate (auto e-mail). Then someone personally e-mails me saying I need to interview and to ignore my e-mails. Then they say they went with someone else, then they say they want me. Uh, of all the places I applied to, these guys are the only ones interested. The sad thing is, I'm not interested in them (I applied out of desperation), but if you work with them, you're for some reason doing "really well" in life. My parents want me to get the job there due to it being this HUGE company, and stop temping. I don't, but it is so easy to get to, only a 45 minute bus ride on a really great bus. It's location is the best location for me (Mid-stop between all my stops, one bus only, in the bus hub, near restaurants, etc.). I do really like the location.

My temp job that starts up later this month has really good pay, is with a company I really respect, but is really hard for me to get to (about a 2 hour commute with transfers and on more sketchy buses, and it'll be tough in winter with the cold weather). But it's just seasonal work, and everyone tells me I need to get a permanent job.

I'd work with the other company if they matched my pay, but the job is lower, so I know that that won't happen. The temp job is actually a higher-level job, which could get me some skills / experience that might lend itself to something better. I don't know.

I haven't applied for jobs in over two weeks because I do just get down and out about it. Plus, I like to do it when no one is home, and despite being unemployed and home most of the time, I AM NEVER ALONE. Someone is always home with me. It's like I'm seven, or something. I just want some alone time. Today was the day I really let my anger out, mostly due to the annoyance of the interview process with the one company.


----------



## nextright (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been trying to get a job for over a year now so it's really starting to affect me. I'm feeling depressed every day and get panic attacks about once a week thinking about it. I don't have any self confidence when it comes to jobs. I've never worked and have been out of high school for two years. I've got a diploma of Illustration but that's not a great help since I'm mostly applying for retail ect. 

The last time I handed out resumes was six months ago and I got rejected immediately from nearly every place and didn't hear back from the others. I haven't been able to do it again since. I feel worthless a lot of the time and also like I shouldn't complain about it since it shouldn't be this difficult to get an entry level job. 

Thankfully I've gotten into a design school for next year, but I'm still so afraid once I finish the course there the same thing will happen, unable to apply for jobs in person and living on the dole. I don't really know what to do.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes and i hate waiting for an answer just to see whether or not you have a chance. It takes forever i hate it.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Even this thread is making me anxious! How sad is that?


----------



## benduggan (Oct 30, 2013)

I kind of don't have any faith anymore that anything tangible is going to come of this charade


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Hell yes. One of the reasons i rarely look online for new jobs.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

panasonic3 said:


> So, when your job hunting do you get depressed and how does it affect you in regards to your wellbeing?


You can't let it get to you. I know it's really difficult not to get frustrated with yourself, if you've been hunting for a while with no results. But the best thing you can do is remain positive and remember that there's probably a great opportunity waiting out there for you -- you just have to find it. And sometimes, that takes time, effort and unfortunately, more than a few rejections.

In the meantime, find ways to make your job-hunting more productive: spruce up your resume, practice your interview skills, find clubs/associations in your particular industry for networking purposes, etc. Obviously, the networking part is daunting for those of us with SA, but it's still important that you still get out there (even if every try isn't a success) because a lot of opportunities come from person-to-person interaction.


----------



## SpiritBlend (Nov 7, 2014)

I've never had a job and not too long ill be 25, feeling doomed.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

being there bro, my suggestion is take anything you can get, even its freelancing - anything is better than stay home and do nothing - you cant put that on your resume


----------



## lovedbyChrist (Dec 6, 2011)

Depressing yes, anxiety causing yes.

Temp agencies make it possible. But right now I don't know how to get a job, with having no references or up to date ones.

So many employers want some references but my supervisory ones are 6 years old and I have doubts the Manager even remembers me. I get jobs, come to work everyday but I can't have chit chat with the managers and they tend to never know me. So how can they give a good recommendation. Or the old job I was at gets bought or goes out of business, so how do I know if the phone number is valid anymore. I'm too afraid to call and find out. Maybe my brother could pretend to be checking a reference for me but he may not since he has mild SAD. Any suggestions, anyone?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes but I have enough savings to buy hooch till after Christmas so I'll worry about a job next year if I'm still alive I'd love to go on a road trip through the US though instead I always had work but seasonal summer work mostly..


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

if a mentally deranged person like me got a job.... I have hope for you guys.


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

ugh. I'm getting depressed just thinking about how job hunting is gonna go back to being my full-time job in about 1.5 months.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I do not know ANYONE that does not get discouraged while job hunting. It is one of those "life sucks, deal with it" things.


----------



## norwegianskies (Sep 20, 2014)

For me, it's not so much the job hunting (although I still hate it) but the job interviews.

I've never had a job, which means I have no experience. I've been looking for a job for years but I take very long "breaks". Because of the interviews. As if it wasn't enough that I don't really even want to work for other people (but have to), job interviews completely wear me out, and I find that after a really really terrible job interview that goes completely wrong I basically give up for a long while.

For example, on September I had a job interview where the interviewer managed to leave me completely stuck without knowing what to say, because I basically started panicking on the inside. I was mortified, and the fact that she kept insisting on what we were talking about made it way worse. It made me super anxious and I already knew I wasn't gonna get the job after that, I just wanted to leave that place but she didn't shut up about it. When I left I went straight to the bathroom to cry lol it was probably the most awful interview I've ever been to. I know this probably makes me sound like a naive person. But it was just really awful.

And after that I unconsciously took a break, I can't bring myself to look for a job anywhere. I always do this, I don't know why, I just can't deal with my massive failures and therefore choose not to try anymore I guess. Until there comes a day where I've "forgotten" about it and don't really care anymore. But this is not a good thing when you actually really do need a job, is it?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

- Speak 4 languages with reasonable fluency 
- am highly computer-literate 
- know how to use power tools
- know how to garden
- General knowledge of electronics .
- volunteered for 2 years

Applied for 5-20 jobs every week online , and handed in my CV to quite a few places as well . Anything from kitchen hand , cleaner .. all the way to construction and electronic assembly . Was getting 1-2 job interviews a week , especially in late 2013 .

Result : Took me 4 years to finally get a job . My parents employed me .

I wasn't entitled to a job , because I was too lazy to get one .. but I was entitled to Welfare . Not that I can complain . I enjoyed getting wasted on homebrew and smoking free weed with my flatmates .


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes I do. I have a job, but I was depressed and nervous as hell about searching when I did. 

Sometimes I get depressed at the thought of having to find a new job, but I know it's a most because staying in this hellhole State I live in now is NOT an option. I get depressed because I don't know how I will land another job with how socially awkward I am. I didn't do well in this interview with the current job I have. The only reason I have this job is because they knew me for awhile, and knew I was very interested in doing the job.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> - Speak 4 languages with reasonable fluency
> - am highly computer-literate
> - know how to use power tools
> - know how to garden
> ...


Wow! You would think just being multi-lingual would get something! Next time you need a job, maybe try a call center? They always need that type of skill.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Job hunting is one of the most frustrating and depressing things when it becomes prolonged. I check my e-mail waiting for a response and I look over at my phone and ask when it's going to ring.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

lovedbyChrist said:


> Depressing yes, anxiety causing yes.
> *
> Temp agencies make it possible*. But right now I don't know how to get a job, with having no references or up to date ones.
> 
> So many employers want some references but my supervisory ones are 6 years old and I have doubts the Manager even remembers me. I get jobs, come to work everyday but I can't have chit chat with the managers and they tend to never know me. So how can they give a good recommendation. Or the old job I was at gets bought or goes out of business, so how do I know if the phone number is valid anymore. I'm too afraid to call and find out. Maybe my brother could pretend to be checking a reference for me but he may not since he has mild SAD. Any suggestions, anyone?


Temp/Recruitment agencies are the spawn of Satan I have been signed up with 4 and applied for about 520 jobs over the past 10 months mainly through agencies and have no end of them let me down give jobs to people they promised me, pulled jobs they guaranteed, never get called back, rude over phone.

I have had way more success dealing with companies direct than agencies if you see a job you like and its the business themselves go for it put that bit extra in I am sure you will have far more success and I have been asked once by a business for my references to be called but I just email my ex managers just in case.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea. Every job application requires:

Great people skills.
Confidence.
5 years experience.
3+ references.
A college degree.
I've even seen ones that say "No introverts."
Pay: $10/hour

Oh and the job description is scary as ****.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Depressed now due to job hunting. Cos they arent hiring part timers or full timers and i need a stable job so i can move the heck out of my place away from crazy mother :/

But seriously i hate job searching becos i feel like i either will totally suck (hospitality, been there, done that) retail i currently work in but im a bit iffy on where i will move to, not that anyones hiring.. and i have no idea what i could do as a career! I dnt have a car so i cant travel too far away and yeah.. i dno :/


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

it's all about what you can offer, job hunting is very much like chick hunting, this is a materialistic and superficial world brah


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Yep. 100,000,000,000,000 times over compounded*

Thanks for mentioning

I want to mention it to my stupid jobcentre advisor. He has a big chart about sleep, food, exercise, wellbeing...

Well...

This is my #1 lifelong priority job
15 years before ever seeing that chart. Hardcore BMI
running out of food. Can't sleep. When in bed, trying to sleep and failing for hours, I come straight to this website

Mystified by 'not want to work' theory. I have to. I deserve to. Hard to reach a threshold (attained for BMI) of understanding giving up vs refuelling my passion & addiction to work. Never did anything wrong. Brainless people got rid of me when they couldn't see the value of what I did for them much more than what they asked

Yep. Being alone & unoccupied is grinding me into a grave. Nice new motto for me

I need to find myself some rest but it's impossible way past midnight. More self-maintenance in tapping out these posts than the regular health aspects

no food for a week


----------

